# Max OT vs. HST vs. HIT vs. DC vs. Westside vs. GVT vs. PRRS



## viet_jon (Nov 5, 2006)

*I know it's impossible to say what's 'the best', so this pole is based purely on opinions. If you only know and have done only one of these programs, then please do not vote. 
*


*MAX-OT*
*
HST

HIT

Dogg Crapp

Westside Training

Advanced GVT

PRRS

*


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 5, 2006)

I have used many with success, but no routine is perfect.

In any event, my basic rules of working out are..

1. Heavy weights 
2. Low volume (4-8 total sets per bodypart)
3. Time in gym one hour or less.
4. Mostly Compound movements.


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

Really depends on what your training for. Imo westside is best for strength. Also I have did german volume training and didnt like it. easy to get burnt out on it. But you left out Starrs 5x5.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 5, 2006)

The best workout is the one that you write that doesn't limit your options by saying one principle is dominant over another...


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

Good post Dale. You are correct, but if we are talking about a certain named workout then pick one for us.....


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 5, 2006)

What are you trying to do.  You could be going for max weight, you could be going for hypertrophy, you could be going for best overall athletic improvement.


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

Ya I kinda said that in my first one. I mean what do you like to do. Just in general. Which do you enjoy?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 5, 2006)

3x a week (1-2 power exercises, after that Full body strength (Leg/Push/Pull undulating 4/8/4 8/4/8 4/8/4 repetition), end it all with some Energy system development.  That is for a highly experienced athlete and mostly for performance gains.


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice, I like that also. Now was that so hard...haha


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 5, 2006)

I found Westside to promote more strength gains than the others, and provide plenty of mass to go along with it with my diet in check.  

I found HST to be less effective than I'd hoped, but I don't think I gave it a fair run eithier.

Max-OT was okay, but I felt like I stagnated kind of quickly with it.

P-RR-S was pretty effective for mass and strength gains both, and it was a lot of fun.

HIT helped me get my strength up there some, but I got burnt out quick.  I don't recally what mass gains were like, if I was even bulking at the time.

I've never done DC or GVT training.

If I had to pick a favorite, then it would be Westside, but I like writing my own programs a lot too.


----------



## viet_jon (Nov 5, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> 3x a week (1-2 power exercises, after that Full body strength (Leg/Push/Pull undulating 4/8/4 8/4/8 4/8/4 repetition), end it all with some Energy system development.  That is for a highly experienced athlete and mostly for performance gains.




that looks interesting. 

what rep ranges are you doing for the power exercises? 6-7?


----------



## Richie1888 (Nov 6, 2006)

whats westside all about ?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 6, 2006)

Richie1888 said:


> whats westside all about ?



Increasing your lifts in the Big 3


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2006)

Ive read about them all, but if i had to choose which to actually try id probably go with PRRS or Westside depending on my goals at the time.

GVT looks interesting though.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 6, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> that looks interesting.
> 
> what rep ranges are you doing for the power exercises? 6-7?



2-3


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2006)

sometimes I go up to 4-5 in the power stuff too.  Usually never over 5 because the person starts to slow down, unless you are doing some sort of plyo's, where you might go to 10-15 (say hops or something like that)........occasionally 30 rep sets of clean and jerk too. j/king....haha


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 6, 2006)

P-funk said:


> sometimes I go up to 4-5 in the power stuff too.  Usually never over 5 because the person starts to slow down, unless you are doing some sort of plyo's, where you might go to 10-15 (say hops or something like that)........*occasionally 30 rep sets of jerk and cleaning too*. j/king....haha



fixed


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 6, 2006)

P-funk said:


> sometimes I go up to 4-5 in the power stuff too.  Usually never over 5 because the person starts to slow down, unless you are doing some sort of plyo's, where you might go to 10-15 (say hops or something like that)........occasionally 30 rep sets of clean and jerk too. j/king....haha



For fast respone plyos, I will do upwards of 10-15 reps since they are so fast.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> For fast respone plyos, I will do upwards of 10-15 reps since they are so fast.



right.

anything intensive though is lower reps.


----------



## viet_jon (Nov 6, 2006)

P-funk said:


> *sometimes I go up to 4-5 in the power stuff too. * Usually never over 5 because the person starts to slow down, unless you are doing some sort of plyo's, where you might go to 10-15 (say hops or something like that)........occasionally 30 rep sets of clean and jerk too. j/king....haha





Dale Mabry said:


> 2-3




by power you guys mean squats/deads/ bench right?


and one more question, what's the reason behind the low reps???


----------



## joesmooth20 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hit was great for me in the strength department, gains were okay but my diet wasn't the best. P/RR/S was a great over workout in every department but it could get kinda hard if you went to a busy gym, having to wait for stations and whatnot. Since the gym I am forced to use has about 20,000 members I tend to stay with HIT as opposed to other routines. It really goes with the old saying though "everything works, but it doesn't work forever".


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 6, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> by power you guys mean squats/deads/ bench right?
> 
> 
> and one more question, what's the reason behind the low reps???



By Power I mean cleans, plyos, anything explosive.  I would put traditional squat/dead/bench as power exercises.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> By Power I mean cleans, plyos, anything explosive. * I would put traditional squat/dead/bench as power exercises.*



and to add to that, you can also use chains and bands as a way to prevent deceleration of the bar.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 6, 2006)

P-funk said:


> and to add to that, you can also use chains and bands as a way to prevent deceleration of the bar.



I meant to put "NOT" power exercises, but with bands or chains, I would consider it since they and not you are doing the decelerating.


----------



## Richie1888 (Nov 6, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Increasing your lifts in the Big 3




big 3 being ?

squats deads bench ?


----------



## Raz (Nov 6, 2006)

Richie1888 said:


> big 3 being ?
> 
> squats deads bench ?



Yea that's right. Below is a site with some good info on the programme.

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/article-westside-barbell.aspx


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 6, 2006)

If I have people do medicine ball throws of various kinds I will often use higher repetitions too, as they are not especially technically or incredibly demanding (Though it adds up by repetition 10 or 12!).


----------



## Raz (Nov 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> If I have people do medicine ball throws of various kinds I will often use higher repetitions too, as they are not especially technically or incredibly demanding (Though it adds up by repetition 10 or 12!).



Are power exercises basically the same as Dynamic Effort training? I do recall you saying this type of training isn't a whole lot beneficial for beginner's? Can one still gain alot of strength without the use of Dynamic Effort training?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> I meant to put "NOT" power exercises, but with bands or chains, I would consider it since they and not you are doing the decelerating.



I know what you meant.  that is why i followed up.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 6, 2006)

I hang my head in shame and disgust.


----------



## Raz (Nov 6, 2006)

Also, for strength gain's on the big 3. What programme do you experience lifters/trainer's prefere, out of Westside and Starr's 5x5?


----------



## Raz (Nov 6, 2006)

Are my posts showing up??? All u mods/users online and nobody as replied to my question's.  :-(


----------



## Raz (Nov 6, 2006)

If Kenwood was here, he would reply |-:


----------



## Raz (Nov 6, 2006)

Ano I'm abit of a prick guys, but do I deserve to be ignored?


----------



## viet_jon (Nov 6, 2006)

Raz said:


> Are my posts showing up??? *All u mods/users online* and nobody as replied to my question's.  :-(



many, including myself, leave IM open in our web browser when we leave the computer, so it shows as online.

just chill, the mods will answer your question soon enough.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2006)

Raz said:


> Are my posts showing up??? All u mods/users online and nobody as replied to my question's.  :-(



a) we have jobs and have other things to do.  If you want your questions ansered right away, set up a paypal account and start sending me money.  


b) Westside routine or 5x5- both good.  both have benefits.  Both are different.  The program that someone trains on does not dictate the outcome....the set up does.  Either of those programs are fine, as are many other programs....the important thing about these programs is that you follow the templates properly and don't deviate from them, so that you can see the benefit they have to offer.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 6, 2006)

P-funk said:


> a) we have jobs and have other things to do.  If you want your questions ansered right away, set up a paypal account and start sending me money.
> 
> 
> b) Westside routine or 5x5- both good.  both have benefits.  Both are different.  The program that someone trains on does not dictate the outcome....the set up does.  Either of those programs are fine, as are many other programs....the important thing about these programs is that you follow the templates properly and don't deviate from them, so that you can see the benefit they have to offer.



how much time does 3 dollars cover?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2006)

mike456 said:


> how much time does 3 dollars cover?



lol......about 3 words.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2006)

P-funk said:


> lol......about 3 words.



Thats the P-Funk sampler.

I remember you said in another topic you were charging $90 dollars an hour before?

Thats a nice whack of money right there. Kudos!


----------



## Raz (Nov 6, 2006)

P-funk said:


> a) we have jobs and have other things to do.  If you want your questions ansered right away, set up a paypal account and start sending me money.
> 
> 
> b) Westside routine or 5x5- both good.  both have benefits.  Both are different.  The program that someone trains on does not dictate the outcome....the set up does.  Either of those programs are fine, as are many other programs....the important thing about these programs is that you follow the templates properly and don't deviate from them, so that you can see the benefit they have to offer.



Okay thanks for your reply P-Funk. Sorry for being impatient. Oh and I actually would but since I'm not 18 yet, I don't have the right to set up a credit account.


----------



## Double D (Nov 6, 2006)

Raz said:


> Also, for strength gain's on the big 3. What programme do you experience lifters/trainer's prefere, out of Westside and Starr's 5x5?



I am very partial to westside. My bench has went from 290-325 in about a month and a half. Of course I have never trained for strength, but its pretty damn good. I have heard teh 5x5 program takes alot out of you. Some people dont get enough rest nor eat enough for it!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 6, 2006)

Westside seems to produce the best results for me given my goals.  Even at that, I need to take a break from it every once in a while.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't think it's necessary to follow Westside to a "T" after you get used to it... For example, now I just have a general bench day, squat day, and deadlift day and I throw in a general upper day too... Every 3 weeks or so I vary the basic lift by some means (box squat vs. free squat) and usually progress the weight over the course of three weeks for a given varient... I don't think devoting days specically to speed work is really necessary once you get used to the point of trying to move the weight fast. You need to remember to do that whether you're using 135lbs or 315lbs, push with everything you have each rep.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 6, 2006)

Raz said:


> Also, for strength gain's on the big 3. What programme do you experience lifters/trainer's prefere, out of Westside and Starr's 5x5?



I've never used Starr's 5x5 program myself, but I have heard of many others experiencing good gains.  Of course, the Westside template is used by many premier powerlifters in the game; you can't argue with results.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 11, 2007)

Anyone change their mind?

Ive done Max-OT, German Volume, and just Started HIT so far I've like them all.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 12, 2007)

I think I've come up with what works best for me...at least currently: 
4 days on, 1 day off, 4 days on (repeat same workout with some variations as first part of the week), take another day off after 4 days on; do this 4x. After, do two cycles of 1 bodypart a day, for six days straight. 
I swear, I havent seen so much visible growth in my shoulders and quads in such a long time than with this routine.


----------

